# Utilizar bateria 9v para hacer funcionar parlantes de PC



## Lucasanz (Jul 30, 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y mi duda es como puedo hacer funcionar unos parlantes de pc que normalmente se usan con cable a 220v de manera portatil, es decir utilizando una bateria de 9v. los parlantes poseen un transformador en el circuito que toma 230V AC a 50Hz. y  tira 9V AC 0.2 amper.
Trate conectando la bateria a los cables que antes iban al enchufe, pero no funciono. Es necesario sacar el transformador? o hay que realizar algun cambio? influye que la corriente sea AC? ...


----------



## zopilote (Jul 30, 2015)

Primero tienes que tomarle una foto del circuito interior, ambas caras, y decirnos los codigos de los integrados. Eso es todo, para desvelar la cortina de la bola de adivino.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 30, 2015)

Lo suyo seria ponerlo después del puente rectificador de diodos pero ,como dice zopilote no sabemos que tipo de integrado lleva, pero aunque le pusieras una pila 9V y funcionara no creo que tenga los mah suficientes para que funcione a mucha fuerza o duración


----------



## Lucasanz (Jul 30, 2015)

Disculpen si no puse toda la informacion, no tengo mucha idea del tema. El integrado qe tiene es un tda2822, y ahi se ve el transformador en las fotos.
Si no es posible hacerlo con una bateria de 9v, se les ocurre alguna forma de hacer que este parlante sea portatil?


----------



## Bleny (Jul 30, 2015)

Ves el condensador de color azul el mas grande, si no me equivoco esta a la salida del puente de diodos ah y seria donde le tendrías de conectar la pila respetando la polaridad del condensador


----------



## Lucasanz (Jul 30, 2015)

Genial, gracias!! funciono, pero lamentablemente no me alcanza la potencia del parlante, voy a tener que buscar algun otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2015)

Mejor una batería de 12 V 1,2 A-h

Y quizas te convenga hacerlo mono en puente-bridge


----------



## Bleny (Jul 30, 2015)

También puede que este consumiendo fuerza el trasformador y diodos rectificadores, si pruebas que el interruptor este en la posición de apagado, o mejor desuelda el transformador y los diodos y prueba lo sin estos, también podrías probar con 6 pilas Tipo C o D


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2015)

Nop , los díodos hacia atrás bloquean , dibujalo y pensalo


----------



## Bleny (Jul 30, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , los díodos hacia atrás bloquean , dibujalo y pensalo



Nada nada no se en que estaría pensando,creo que ya es hora de dormir, pero lo de la pilas si podría valer


----------

